# Flipping my kit



## NO ChoP! (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## NO ChoP! (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Carlo (Jun 22, 2020)

Those are really something. And that’s coming from someone who likes Ho “D” shaped handles!

Edit: BTW I love the look of the Yoshimune. Hope to get mine looking like that eventually.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## sidey (Jun 22, 2020)

Hooweeee that’s a whole bunch of functional art right there. 
Fantastic collection!


----------



## Chuckles (Jun 22, 2020)

Bravo Sir.


----------



## birdsfan (Jun 23, 2020)

Really beautiful! Inspirational to all aspiring craftsmen!


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jun 30, 2020)

Sayas


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jul 5, 2020)




----------

